# Temp car routine and naughty sailors



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello all,

I am taking my zafira over with me in Jan because it is an ok car and the transport paid for me. I have a few quick questions that are not fully covered in the sticky post, and i would like your help please.

I have decided to go for the 3 month 'tourist' and extending routine rather than commencing battle upon landing. I plan to extend for the full 6 months as this will see me through my probation in new job. Could someone please post the bare minimum i will have to do for this? where I get forms? how i go about it? kind of a dummies guide!

Secondly I have chosen the RORO route to just ship my car over now and the rest of my stuff after the probation period and when we have found a house. Can i pack the car with essential goods (Wii TV photos, toys etc) and expect to find it still there upon pickup? I don't care if customs go through it and pack it badly, just dont want bored sailors stealing all my stuff... Advice here would be superb!

Cheers:confused2:


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

To clarify I plan to ship the car but leave the whole registering delight for a later date, so am after what i need to do to get my car from the port and how i go about it. Once am sure cyprus is for me is for me i will submit to the process detailed in other posts.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeebo said:


> To clarify I plan to ship the car but leave the whole registering delight for a later date, so am after what i need to do to get my car from the port and how i go about it. Once am sure cyprus is for me is for me i will submit to the process detailed in other posts.


Be careful not to go over the period allowed before you register the vehicle. The police are now on the lookout for vehicles with Uk plates and stopping them to check their papers. Anyone who goes over the time is now in danger of heavy fines and even in extreme cases having thier vehicles seized.

Veronica


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey guys does the same rule apply for vehicles coming from Dubai..... would there be a grace period ?

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pepps said:


> Hey guys does the same rule apply for vehicles coming from Dubai..... would there be a grace period ?
> 
> Thanks


Are cars from Dubai left hand drive? If so you would not be able to bring it in.

Veronica


----------



## pepps (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh really when I was there last I thought I saw some left hand drive dash thats such a shame and disappointment


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pepps said:


> Oh really when I was there last I thought I saw some left hand drive dash thats such a shame and disappointment


Yes there are a few left hookers but you will find the problems invovled with regsitering it will make it unviable.
The Cyprus government are not keen on left hookers unless they are classic cars.
To be honest the way the Cypriots drive you really need to have all your wits about you and if you do not have clear vision of the road ahead because you are sitting on the wrong side of the car you are asking for problems anyway.
As you are going to be commuting back and forth I would recommend you leave your left hand drive in Dubai and get a right hooker for Cyprus.

Veronica


----------

